

Show HN: Canvas Glue, get the most out of reading and researching on the web. - mparke
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/oclkdjpdommikoaddldfelgjmdcdodha?hl=en#

======
godkira
This is a great idea. I can see this being very useful for research and
helping others with computer problems and troubleshooting.

I assume you are the developer? If so, I suggest you add a text tool, box
tool, and arrow tool, because my drawing skills are crap and sometimes I just
need to quickly highlight something or point something out.

If those features are implemented I could see myself using this a lot and
saving myself a lot of trips to photoshop. Great Work!

~~~
mparke
Thanks for the feedback. I'll add those to the list as I've received similar
requests!

------
palish
"This extension can access:

Your browsing history

Your data on all websites"

...

I don't _really_ care... but the worry is always in the back of my mind.

~~~
mparke
The permissions are required by the extension API to capture a visible tab.
The extension doesn't currently track your browsing history. Always a concern
of course.

------
revorad
Wow this is amazing!!! Only the save to png function didn't work for me.

~~~
mparke
Thanks! When you convert the capture to an image, it should appear as an image
on the page where you can right click and save as. If it doesn't work I'd
appreciate any details, feel free to email me. Mparke78@gmail.com

~~~
revorad
Ok that worked, but you really need to provide some progress/change indicator.
It happens so fast that I can't even tell if anything happened!

~~~
mparke
Will do.

